#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Full Form of IT Companies [just 4 fun]

## mangzee

Some Full Form of It Companies!!!! This is just for Fun!!!!  :D: 

 The full forms of some IT companies

  INFOSYS - INFerior Offline SYStems

  WIPRO - Weak Input, Poor & Rubbish Output

  HCL - Hidden Costs & Losses

  TCS - Totally Confusing Solutions

  HUGHES - Highly Useless Graduates Hired for Eating and Sleeping

  BPL - Below Poverty Line.

  NIIT - Not Interested in IT

  ICICI - Inferior Confusing Comfort Of India

  BAAN - Beggers Association And Nerds

  SAP - Solutions Always Puzzled

  TISL - Totally Inconsistent Systems Ltd

  PSI - Peculiar Symptoms of India

  PCL - Poor Computers Ltd

  IBM - Implicitly Boring Machines

  SATYAM - Sad And Tired Yelling Away Madly

  C DOT - Coffee During Office Timings

  PARAM - Puzzled And Ridiculous Array of Microprocessors

  HP - Hen Pecked

  AT&T - All Troubles & Terrible

  CMC - Coffee, Meals and Comfort

  DEC - Drifting & Exhausted Computers

  BFL - Brainwash First, and Let them go

  DELL - Deplorable Equipment & LackLusture

  SPARC - Simply Poor And Redundant Computers

  SUN - Surely Useless Novelties

  CRAY - Cry Repeatedly After a Year

  TUL - Troubles Un Limited

  CTS - Coffee, Tea and Snacks

  ICIM - Impossible Computers In Maintenance





  Similar Threads: JEE Main Application Form 2014 - Online Form Submission, Date Power electronics full syllabus in the form of videos...........(IIIT BOMBAY) full details about automobile companies in india Top companies links Do u know the full form of Dairymilk

----------


## sciengprof

Is ICICI an IT company?

----------


## vrishtisingh

ICICI is a private bank it also has IT department. Full forms are really interesting........ a creative job.........keep it up.........

----------

